# How reliable are First Response? UPDATE: Clearblue wins! OMG!!



## sherlock

See my later post for my update! :happydance:

With my first pregnancy (which ended in MMC 12 weeks ago), I got BFPs on Clearblue and Clearblue digi at 11dpo (in the afternoon).

I'm pretty sure I OV'd 13 days ago (if I am to believe OPK), and tested on the following days with First Response: 8dpo (I know, way too early I have no excuse), 10dpo, 12dpo. All have been negative.

Thing is, my period usually arrives 13dpo. Usually overnight (so moving from 12dpo to 13dpo). It isn't here this morning, and it doesn't feel like it's going to appear (I usually have awful pain / cramps for about a week before it appears, but not this time - just a few twinges and dull pain a few days ago). 

How reliable are First Reponse? I only got them because they were on BOGOF in Boots, I usually use Clearblue - but I thought First Response were meant to be better for early testing?!

I am on the verge of sneaking out of work to go get a Clearblue :blush:!!! 

I'm bricking it - part of me doesn't want to test in case it's negative again. I just know I'll be upset. And there's a voice in my head saying that it's my body playing tricks on me - I haven't had a period since my ERPC (12 weeks ago), so why would it come now (apart from the fact I think I OV'd - unless I didn't OV at all)? 

ARGH!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## C&J

You cant go wrong with First Response in my opinion . They are a really good band and very sensitive too. Good luck.


----------



## Halley

I don't have a clue hun but GOOD LUCK!!!!! :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

i prefer superdrug own brand, not saying FR are rubbish i just prefer them, there sensitive and cheaper lol. i know how you feel with the not wanting to see a BFN. in the 3 cycles following my MMC i kept telling myself to wait and see if AF shows but of course theres that voice in your head telling you to do it every morning then end up devistated when its not what you want to see!! keep strong, it will happen. really hope you get you BFP. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I used to love the first response but just after I fell pg with Isabella they changed them and they aren't as sensitive now (I got a positive digi before a positive frer). However if you haven't tested since 12dpo you should try again. I didn't get my bfp with my son until 14dpo.


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi Girls, when i was pregnant i tested with FR at 12 Dpo two days before AF was due and got a negative, they are not as sensitive as they claim got a BFP at 14 days DPO x


----------



## cherylanne

I used first response one day before my oeriod was due and got a nice line (not FMU either!!!) In my opinion they are the best for early testing hun xx


----------



## sherlock

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK OMG!!!

The results are in - First response 0 - Clearblue 1!

Wnt out in my lunch hour and bought a Clearblue, and it's BFP!!! :happydance:

I am shaking like a leaf and can't believe it - started crying in the toilets with work with happiness! 

Please keep everything crossed that this one is a sticky one and that it is healthy.

I desperately want to ring hubby but I just spent 10 mins in the loo so can't vanish off again!! 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone else x


----------



## mommytoTandE

YEah! Congrats hun!!!! I hope you have a healthy sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## Halley

That's great honey!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Allym0101

That's brilliant news!!!!! Congrats :happydance:

xoxo


----------



## ljo1984

congratulations, so happy for you. bugger work go ring your hubby ha ha. sure everything will be totally fine this time. xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's great - congratulations!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats!!!

I'm starting to think that First Response aren't great either. I am about 6 days late and nothing on a First Response. Got a few things I don't normally get before AF and all tests came out BFN. I guess I will just wait a few more days to see if I ovulated late like I think I might have.


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations
:happydance:


----------



## Lucia

Congrats!!!


----------

